# Thunder Plus mags



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Just checked with the Bersa company website to pick up another Thunder Plus mag. 15 round. They're out of stock. Must be the craze for getting high capacity mags hit them too. Even with the high price of them $49 shipped for a .380 mag. (which I think is ludicrous).


----------

